# Keine Computerpost, sondern Briefpost



## Anonymous (16 März 2002)

:evil: 
Hallo Forengemeinde,
meine Frage bezieht sich nicht auf Computerpost sondern auf Briefpost. Da es sich um artverwandte Themen handelt stelle ich die Frage einfach mal hier.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Verrechnen von Kosten bei unerwünschter Briefpost (Werbung)?

Als anrechenbare Kosten kämen für mich folgende in Frage:
Hausmüll, Papiermüll, Entsorgung von Sondermüll, damit verbunden Fahrtkosten etc.......

Freue mich über Tips und Anregungen alles Art.


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2002)

Mir wäre kein Fall bekannt, in denen jemand einen Schaden ersetzt bekam. Die Frage ist halt auch, wie Du den Schaden genau berechnen willst...


----------



## Freeman76 (22 März 2002)

Hi,

gab mal vor langer Zeit ein Urteil über unerwünschte Werbung via Hauspost. War so, dass keine Werbung mehr eingeschmissen werden darf, wenn ein Aufkleber "KEINE WERBUNG EINWERFEN" o.s.ä auf dem Briefkaster klebt.

Problem ist nur, dass dies IMHO nur für Prospekte etc. gilt. Für adressierte Post geht dies nicht, da müsste ja der Postbote aussortieren  

Gruß Freeman


----------



## Heiko (22 März 2002)

Mir sind jedenfalls bislang nur Schadenersatzansprüche bei Faxwerbung bekannt.
Wobei da mehr "verdient" ist, wenn man eine strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärung durchbringt.


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2002)

Ja also leute mit dem Aufkleber "Keine Webung" ist das so eine sache da sich manche eh nich daran halten.Ich hab mal einen "zu Fassen"gekriegt der bei mir eingeworfen hatte...der macht es jetzt bestimmt nicht wieder   

Die sache mit der Addressierten post sieht so aus das man sich dagegen wehren kann in dem man sich in die sogenannte Robinsonliste eintragen lässt (mal im Netz danach suchen) dashilft aber auch nicht lange da sich unseriöse werber einen dreck darum scheren.

Die beste methode ist diese werbebriefe mit dem Vermerk "Empfänger Verstorben" einfach wieder in den Briefkasten zu werfen.Ist zwar etwas Makaber aber hilft.


----------



## Heiko (5 April 2002)

Die Sache mit der Robinsonliste ist sicher nicht schlecht.

Zumindest kriegt man dann von den seriösen Empfängern keine Werbung mehr. Das ist zwar kein Allheilmittel, aber zumindest eine Reduzierung des Schrottvolumens.

http://www.robinsonliste.de/


----------



## fidelis (19 April 2002)

*Re: Keine Computerpost, sonder Briefpost*

Mit unerwünschter Briefpost verfahre ich wie folgt:

- meine Adresse durchstreichen
- Vermerk auf dem Umschlag: "Annahme verweigert, an Absender zurück!"
- ab in den nächsten Postbriefkasten
der Absender zahlt dann das Rücksendeporto. 

Das klappt mitunter nicht beim ersten Mal, aber wenn diese Brüder das mehrmals zurückbekommen haben, nehmen sie dich bestimmt aus der Adressliste. 
Ich praktiziere das seit Jahren mit bestem Erfolg.


----------



## Heiko (20 April 2002)

Läuft ja bei E-Mail genauso - nur das Rückporto fehlt


----------



## Reinhard (23 April 2002)

Noch ein Tip vom Verbraucherschutz:
Sendung ungeöffnet in ein Briefkuvert stecken, Anschrift drauf mit "Porto zahlt Empfänger" (alles am besten gedruckt, sieht seriöser aus) und ab damit in den Kasten...  
Irgend wann geht auch denen die Portokasse aus...


----------



## Heiko (23 April 2002)

"Porto zahlt Empfänger" kann man ablehnen.

Sinnvoll ist höchstens "Annahme verweigert".


----------



## Reinhard (24 April 2002)

Gut.
Aber wer zahlt dann das Porto? :roll: 

Und wenn ein Rücksendekuvert mit "Porto zahlt Empfänger" beiliegt, und man stopft das Ganze da rein, wer zahlts dann? :thumb:


----------



## Heiko (24 April 2002)

Wer dann zahlt? Du!

Die Rückkuverts zeigen ja schon den Willen des Empfängers, zu zahlen. Im anderen Fall ist wohl ein einfaches "Annahme verweigert" am sinnvollsten.


----------



## popey (5 Mai 2002)

Heiko

beim mail funktioniert das ja leider eben nicht. zumindest beim spam, weil wenn du das spam zurückschickst dann weiss der versender ja, dass die adresse gültig ist, und du bekommst nur noch mehr spam.


----------



## Heiko (5 Mai 2002)

Ich meine ja nicht, daß Du eine Mail schreiben sollst "mich gibts nicht und ich habe die Mail nicht gelesen" 

Ich habe einen lokalen Mailserver und den lasse ich ordnungsgemäße, RFC-konforme Bounces faken. Damit erscheint das für den Absender, als ob die Adresse tatsächlich nicht existent ist.


----------



## popey (5 Mai 2002)

ach so meinst du das. das ist schlau.


----------



## Heiko (5 Mai 2002)

Gell


----------



## floh (5 Mai 2002)

Diese Werbepost an den Absender mit "Annahme verweigert" oder sonstigem an den Adressaten zurückzusenden ist meistens zwecklos. Die üblichen adressierten Werbungen werden von der Post nur eingestampft, da der Absender kein Interesse an einer Rücksendung hat. Nur wenn beim Adressfeld ein entsprechender Vermerk ist muß die Post es zurücksenden. Aber z.B. bei Versandhäusern, Lotteriegesellschaften oder ähnlichem nützt die Rücksendung gar nichts. Habe diese Auskunft von einem Briefträger erhalten, dem ich mal etwas zurückgeben wollte da ich an dieser Firma absolut kein Interesse habe, nur die an mir.


----------



## Heiko (5 Mai 2002)

Interessant...

Ob das die Post als reiner Transporteur entscheiden kann/darf?


----------



## Reinhard (5 Mai 2002)

Oh ja,
laut den Beförderungsbedingungen steht da folgendes:

"Bei nicht oder nicht vollständig freigemachten Sendungen steht es der Deutschen Post AG 
frei, die Annahme der Sendung zu verweigern oder eine bereits übergebene/übernommene Sendung
zurückzugeben bzw. zur Abholung bereitzuhalten oder diese ohne Benachrichtigung des Absenders
zu befördern und ein entsprechendes Nachentgelt zu erheben. 
Der Empfänger hat die Möglichkeit, das Nachentgelt mit befreiender Wirkung für den Absender zu bezahlen; lehnt er dies ab, bleibt der Absender zur Zahlung verpflichtet."

Was da nicht steht, ist, dass Sendungen, die kein Entgelt bringen, grundsätzlich nicht befördert (=eingestampft) werden.


Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## DieBorg (19 November 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine ja nicht, daß Du eine Mail schreiben sollst "mich gibts nicht und ich habe die Mail nicht gelesen"
> 
> Ich habe einen lokalen Mailserver und den lasse ich ordnungsgemäße, RFC-konforme Bounces faken. Damit erscheint das für den Absender, als ob die Adresse tatsächlich nicht existent ist.






Na ob es sich hier nicht um das Fälschen von Daten handelt, sollte man wohl besser nicht Juristisch betrachten.


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2002)

DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> Na ob es sich hier nicht um das Fälschen von Daten handelt, sollte man wohl besser nicht Juristisch betrachten.



Laber hier nicht so einen Unfug, du kannst ja noch nicht mal deutsche Rechtschreibung:

"wiederstand" *pf*


----------



## DieBorg (19 November 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> DieBorg schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also warum schreibst Du solchen mist und versteckst dich als Gast. Zweitens der spruch mit der Rechtschreibung solltest du dir mal durch den kopf gehen lassen oder schnautz du jeden Stotterer an das er nicht richtig sprechen kann ?


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> Na ob es sich hier nicht um das Fälschen von Daten handelt, sollte man wohl besser nicht Juristisch betrachten.


Ich lade Dich herzlich ein, das juristisch zu betrachten.
Wie kommst Du auf die abwegige Idee, das wäre illegal?


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

Ich fürchte mal so abwägig ist dieses leider nicht.

http://www.jura.uni-tuebingen.de/ri/96ws/loeffler/seminar.htm#kap4


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

Hast Du den Text gelesen oder nur die Überschrift?
Ich finde da nichts zum Thema. Kann freilich auch sein, dass ich das übersehen habe. In diesem Fall bin ich für ein passendes Zitat dankbar.


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

Auch wer Daten dabei unterdrückt, unbrauchbar macht oder auch verändert, begeht eine Straftat im Sinne der Datenveränderung (§ 303a StGB) und/oder der Computersabotage gemäß § 303b StGB


soviel zu der Frage.

Ich halte es jedenfalls eindeutig für den falschen weg gegen Spammer die weitestgehen mit Gefälschten Daten Arbeiten mit gefakten Daten zu Antworten und meiner meinung nach ist es stark zu bezweifeln das ein Deutsches gericht einen Unterschied machen würde wer nun Daten verändert und wer nicht.


----------



## technofreak (20 November 2002)

Ich möchte mal wissen, welcher Spammmer vor Gericht zieht um gegen das Fälschen
seines Spammings zu klagen.
tf


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

Die Erzeugung einer Fakemail ist keine Veränderung von Daten, sondern eine Erzeugung.
Im Höchstfall handelt es sich dabei um eine strafrechtlich so bezeichnete "schriftliche Lüge", die nicht strafbar ist.

Ich möchte Deine Theorie als interessant aber abwegig bezeichnen.


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

Straftaten werden nicht von Privatpersonen verfolgt sondern vom Staat.

Aber mal eine Gegenfrage wenn ein Einbrecher dir aus deiner wohnung 20€ stiehlt ist es dann für dich erlaubt 20 € aus seiner wohnung zu Stehlen?

Wenn ein forum sich der bekämpfung des Computerbetruges zuwendet ist dies sehr löblich nicht doch aber wenn es eine anleitung zu demselben gibt. Unabhängig der Moralischen wertung.


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

@Heiko

Ich denke das, das generieren besonders da es sich hierbei ja nicht um einen einzelfall handeln würde nicht mehr in den Berreich eine Schriftlichen Lüge fallen würde.


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

Mir scheint, wir haben hier ein grundsätzliches Kommunikationsproblem.
Wenn ich mir aus der Wohnung des Einbrechers 20 Euronen stehle, dann begehe ich in der Regel einen besonders schweren Fall des Diebstahls (weil das so im StGB steht).
Wenn ich einen Bounce fake, dann begehe ich nach deutschem Recht garnix, weil hierzu nichts im StGB steht.
Wenn Du das nicht glaubst, dann zeige mich an wegen Öffentlicher Aufforderung zu Straftaten oder wegen mir auch Computersabotage. Dann lassen wir das ein Gericht entscheiden. Ich garantiere Dir aber, dass das Verfahren schon von der Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt wird weil kein Straftatbestand vorliegt.
Moralisch können wir gerne darüber diskutieren aber strafrechtlich ist das nicht diskussionswürdig weil eindeutig legal.


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

Dieser Fake übermittelt also keine unwahren sprich gefälschten Daten ?


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

Er übermittelt unwahre Daten, das ist richtig.
Da ich aber Ersteller der Daten bin, sind die nicht *gefälscht* sondern lediglich unwahr.
Das ist - strafrechtlich betrachtet - eine nicht strafbare schriftliche Lüge.

Deswegen weise ich die Diskussion über die Moral ja nicht von der Hand.

Rein strafrechtlich allerdings ist da nichts dahinter.


----------



## technofreak (20 November 2002)

DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> Straftaten werden nicht von Privatpersonen verfolgt sondern vom Staat.



Da es sich mit Sicherheit um ein Antragsdelikt handeln würde, (wenn es denn eins wäre)
schert sich der Staatsanwalt einen Kehricht um so was, solange keiner Anzeige erstatten würde.
tf


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

@heiko

Also dieser leine unterschied ist meiner meinung nach zu vernachlässigen da hier sicherlich im vordergrund steht das für Betrug oder Sabotage immer auschlaggebend ist wie die getätigten Informationen vom Empfänger verstanden werden mußten. Aber einigen wir uns hier darauf das sich eine abschließende betrachtung erst ergeben wird sollte solch ein Fall einmal Justizabel werden.

Moralisch Denke ich ist es in jedem Fall nicht der weg der uns dahin führt das wir weniger Betrug im Internet vorfinden werden.


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> Aber einigen wir uns hier darauf das sich eine abschließende betrachtung erst ergeben wird sollte solch ein Fall einmal Justizabel werden.


Was de facto vermutlich nie passieren wird.


			
				DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> Moralisch Denke ich ist es in jedem Fall nicht der weg der uns dahin führt das wir weniger Betrug im Internet vorfinden werden.


Gut. Ich bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge immer offen. Was meinst Du, sollte man tun?


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> DieBorg schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auch wenn man sich darauf verlässt stellt man sich auf die gleiche stufe wie ein Betrüger der auch u einem hohen prozent satz damit rechnet nicht angezeigt zu werden (Siehe Dailerbetrug und die durch die Erotik erzeugte Moralische hemschwelle)


----------



## virenscanner (20 November 2002)

@DieBorg


> ...ordnungsgemäße, RFC-konforme Bounces faken.


Ich frage mich (nach Deinem etwas "merkwürdigen" "Einbruchsvergleich"), ob Du überhaupt weißt, *wovon exakt* hier die Rede ist.


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> @DieBorg
> 
> 
> > ...ordnungsgemäße, RFC-konforme Bounces faken.
> ...




Steuer- und Fehlernachrichten (Bounces)


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

Wenn wir über Betrug ausgelöst durch spam Mails reden. So ist es am sichersten den Initiator über die Einkommensquellen zu verfolgen. Und hier wiederum ergibt sich die möglichkeit zu handeln. Da der überwiegende Teil der hier vereinammten gelder auf Offschore Nummern Konten von Kreditkarten Unternehmen geht liegt bei jedem Privatbürger höchstwahrscheinlich die Vermutung einer Steuerinterziehung meiner meinung nach nahe.
Anzeigen im bezug auf Steuerhinterziehung werden auf jeden fall auch Anonym bearbeitet, und hier ergibt sich daraus weiterhin die Situation das auch die möglichkeiten der beihilfe Ausgibig geprüft werden. Was in bezug auf Dailer wohl nicht jedem Carrier als vorteilhaft erscheinen dürfte.


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> Da der überwiegende Teil der hier vereinammten gelder auf Offschore Nummern Konten von Kreditkarten Unternehmen geht liegt bei jedem Privatbürger höchstwahrscheinlich die Vermutung einer Steuerinterziehung meiner meinung nach nahe.


Woher nimmst Du diese Erkenntnis?


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

fleisige recherche


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

Quellen?


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

Außerst ungerne, da Anonymität zugesichert wurde.

Aber schau dir mal spaseshalber hier ein paar Diskussionen an

h**p://www.starweb-service.de/
und erkundige Dich einfach mal als Betreiber der ja auch "e-mailmarketing" macht ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt sein Geld anonym auszahlen zu lassen und woher man solch eine Kreditkarte bekommt.

Das sollte für den Ansatz einer eigenen Recherche reichen



P.S. Mal in eigener sache Pardon für die Rechtschreibfehler aber besser behersche ich die Deutsche Sprache leider nicht und in meiner Sprache Chattet man in Deutschland selten.


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

Dann schick mir doch ein paar nähere Infos per Mail an [email protected]
Ich veröffentliche sicher nicht alles, was ich weiß. Und ganz sicher nichts ohne Absprache.
Es würde aber helfen, Deinen Standpunkt hier glaubwürdiger zu machen.


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

Wie schon oben erwähnt wenn Du jemandem Anonymität zusagst wirst Du auch nicht Ross und Reiter benen wollen. Um Glaubwürdigkeit geht es hier denke ich mal auch gar nicht. 

Das Thema war was kann man tun gegen Spam und das völlig legal.

Mit dem Link dürfte es in ein paar Minuten möglich seien sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen haben wir es hier doch mit knapp 25.000 Webmastern zu tun die im Dailer Geschäft tätig sind. Auch kann ich schlecht Informationen und Beweise weitergeben wenn ich selbige noch nicht veräusert habe weil ich meiner Meinung nach noch nicht am ende der Geschichte bin.

Aber wer ein bischen Vertauen aufbauen möchte kann ja mal ein bischen rum"googeln"

Audiofon
Media-Net-com
INTERNOLIX
Graf zu Solms Vermögensberatung
Klaus Helbert
Platinum Acquisitions GmbH

Die liste wird auch bei bedarf erweitert dies sollte Reichen um auch für einen laien verständlich zumachen wie sich bestimmte Kapitalströme bewegen. Und wieder Unauffällig in Deutschland auftauchen. Auch ist es sicherlich nicht uninterresant mal WHOIS eintäge hieraufhin zu überprüfen.


----------



## technofreak (20 November 2002)

DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> Auch kann ich schlecht Informationen und Beweise weitergeben wenn ich selbige noch nicht veräusert habe weil ich meiner Meinung nach noch nicht am ende der Geschichte bin.



Na dann ist es sicherlich sinnvoll , da hier keine näheren Infos mehr zu erwarten sind 
das Thema zu vertagen, und wir warten alle gespannt auf die Enthüllungen! 

tf


----------

